# Boot pain step on



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Ignore your street size shoes, they don’t reflect sizing for snowboarding boots. Best thing to do is to post photos of your feet measurements as per WiredSport thread on boot sizing. He will then be able to advise if the Steps Ons are suitable.

I ride Step On Swaths and am lucky enough that my feet fit them well. It did take a bit of time to break them in, but now I can board all day in them without issue.

Which specific Step On model do you have?

TheSalamander


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mathis01250 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have foot size of 25.5 cm 8.6 cm
> I bought step on Burton 9 US
> ...


Well, a 255mm foot would be size US7.5. 
The actual foot measurement is not everything, but if you're in a size US9.0 boot, you are way off in length. And 86mm with a US7.5 length makes your foot narrow.

So when you mix a boot that's too long and too wide... you gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Mathis01250 (Feb 15, 2020)

TheSalamander said:


> Ignore your street size shoes, they don’t reflect sizing for snowboarding boots. Best thing to do is to post photos of your feet measurements as per WiredSport thread on boot sizing. He will then be able to advise if the Steps Ons are suitable.
> 
> I ride Step On Swaths and am lucky enough that my feet fit them well. It did take a bit of time to break them in, but now I can board all day in them without issue.
> 
> ...


I have the step on Ions




F1EA said:


> Well, a 255mm foot would be size US7.5.
> The actual foot measurement is not everything, but if you're in a size US9.0 boot, you are way off in length. And 86mm with a US7.5 length makes your foot narrow.
> 
> So when you mix a boot that's too long and too wide... you gonna have a bad time.


Honestly, sometimes I feel like the boot is too small, because my toes can be crushed at the front

example : While riding, if I’m on the back side it’s all good, just touching but no pain
If I’m on the front side, my toes are touching even more and if I stay too long, it’s starting to get unconfortable

But of course there is the hot spot pain which is kind of unbearable

I had no names snowboard boots before that (because money was an issue, not anymore) and they are 8.5 US MP 27,0 Euro 42, they fitted so well compared to the ions

(I do have Big socks)


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Mathis01250 said:


> Honestly, sometimes I feel like the boot is too small, because my toes can be crushed at the front
> 
> example : While riding, if I’m on the back side it’s all good, just touching but no pain
> If I’m on the front side, my toes are touching even more and if I stay too long, it’s starting to get unconfortable


That's because your boots are too big, allowing your feet to slide forwards & bang your toes into the end.



Mathis01250 said:


> But of course there is the hot spot pain which is kind of unbearable


Possibly also down to the boots being too big, so your feet aren't in the right spot within the boot shell. Or it could simply be you haven't got Step On-shaped feet, but you won't know that until you try the right size.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Radialhead said:


> That's because your boots are too big, allowing your feet to slide forwards & bang your toes into the end.


^ this! Your boots are way too large, and thus your feet slide around every time you do edge transition, smashing those toes into toe box. 

In a well fitted boot, there's no slipping, as toes are firmly held in the liner, like a firm glove. Out of the box, this means "they feel too small" as liners will still have to break in.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Agreed with the other responses about boots likely being too big. You may not have noticed it as much with your prior boots as the traditional bindings likely provided some additional stabilizing to your foot position in the boot.

In my 12 months on this forum I have seen numerous people post about boot issues believing they have the right size boots. They then post the measurement photos using WiredSport’s guide and realize their existing boots are too big. I would therefore suggest posting the measurement photos as not sure what other guidance/help anyone can give without this.

For the pinky hot spot, if it is where the cleat is then you may have limited options. It is possible it will improve as the boots break in, otherwise you could put a small band aid over your pinky to see if the extra padding helps. I also recall a video from someone who thought the hot spot was more due to a seam in the boot or something.


----------



## Mathis01250 (Feb 15, 2020)

you are all making a good point...





























that’s booth feets just in case

if you have trouble reading just let me know

Thank you for your help, I’m feeling quite dumb  (especially for spending 460 euros on boots with the wrong size)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mathis01250 said:


> you are all making a good point...


@Wiredsport : your turn


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

After 3 days on my step ons, I found the exact same issue! first 2 hours of the day is amazing, but by hour 3, theres a weird numbing pain that starts up right by my front foot pinky toe only, another hour and the pain becomes unbearable. Took the liner out and felt around inside the boot and found no sharp points or angles inside, but as someone said, the boot liner thread seam is right where the pinky toe is, probably not coincidental, will try to put some foam on that part or maybe on my pinky toe itself and gonna give it another day, if that doesnt fix it, im selling the setup.


----------



## Mathis01250 (Feb 15, 2020)

16gkid said:


> After 3 days on my step ons, I found the exact same issue! first 2 hours of the day is amazing, but by hour 3, theres a weird numbing pain that starts up right by my front foot pinky toe only, another hour and the pain becomes unbearable. Took the liner out and felt around inside the boot and found no sharp points or angles inside, but as someone said, the boot liner thread seam is right where the pinky toe is, probably not coincidental, will try to put some foam on that part or maybe on my pinky toe itself and gonna give it another day, if that doesnt fix it, im selling the setup.






I saw this online
I won’t try this before trying « normal » ways, but you might want to try it


----------



## Mathis01250 (Feb 15, 2020)

@Wiredsport I Need you


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mathis01250 said:


> I saw this online
> I won’t try this before trying « normal » ways, but you might want to try it


Don't modify the boots yet, because they're wrong. So you'll have a harder time selling them.

Photons are a much better fit for narrow feet. Ions are too wide, I can't make them work either...

Your measurement looks more like 260mm. So check US8 as a start in Photons and see if they fit better.


----------



## Mathis01250 (Feb 15, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Don't modify the boots yet, because they're wrong. So you'll have a harder time selling them.
> 
> Photons are a much better fit for narrow feet. Ions are too wide, I can't make them work either...
> 
> Your measurement looks more like 260mm. So check US8 as a start in Photons and see if they fit better.


Do you think the ruler would work too ?
I don’t want to spend too much since I already lost a bit of money with the ions

I’ m going to try 8us at a burton shop based on your recommandation


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mathis01250 said:


> Do you think the ruler would work too ?
> I don’t want to spend too much since I already lost a bit of money with the ions
> 
> I’ m going to try 8us at a burton shop based on your recommandation


I have never tried the Ruler on, but they have a Wide version of it, so my guess is that the regular one would be at least normal width. But both Photons and Imperials fit me a lot better with a narrow foot. But the Ion does not; length is fine with the Ion, but not the width.

So yeah, go to a shop and try them on, because there could also be an error in any of your measurements, plus your specific foot will fit differently in the different liner/shell combinations... plus your idea of a good and painless fit can be different from other people's.


----------

